# on moneksi



## Gavril

Jos joku sanoisi/kirjoittaisi vaikkapa,

_Microsoft Word:sta on moneksi._

miten se olisi tulkittava?

Törmäsin tällaiseen "on moneksi" -rakenteeseen suunnitteluohjelmiston mainoksessa, enkä saa siitä mitään tolkkua -- siksi käytin ohjelmiston nimeä myös yllä olevassa esimerkkilausessani.

Hyvää marraskuuta,
Gavril


----------



## Spongiformi

Soveltuu moniin eri käyttötarkoituksiin. Suoriutuu monenlaisista tehtävistä. "... has many uses."

Moneksi on moni-sanan translatiivimuoto. En ole koskaan tullut ajatelleeksi asiaa, mutta moni on varmaankin sukua ruotsin mången ja siksi myös englannin many -sanoille.


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Tällainen "olla X:ksi" -rakenne on ehkä tutumpi kieltolauseena: _Tästä vanhasta takista ei ole enää juhlavaatteeksi. Hänestä ei ole johtajaksi._


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos!

Kokemuksessani tulento (= translatiivi) on hankalin sijamuoto vieraskielisille, siitä pitäisi olla oma artikkeli sanakirjoissa vaikka se ei ole suoranaisesti "sana".

Muuten: tietääkseni _moni_-sanan ei yleisesti pidetä olevan läheistä sukua sanoille _många_/_many_/jne.

Jos näin olisi, odotuksenmukaista olisi vaikkapa *_monki_, *_monka_, tms., toisin kuin _moni_.

Jotkut kielitieteilijät ovat ehdottaneet sen johtuvan germaanilaisten sanojen muinaisesta edeltäjästä mutta tietääkseni tätä teoriaa pidetään vielä kyseenalaisena.

On kuitenkin mahdollista että _moni_-sanan merkitykseen on vaikuttanut skandinaavilainen _många_/_mange_/jne. tai jokin muu sukulaissana.


----------



## Spongiformi

Ahaa. Täytyy myöntää, että se ei olisi ensimmäinen kerta minulla, kun helppo oletus ei olekaan oikea etymologinen päätelmä.


----------



## hui

Suomen etymologinen sanakirja: moni
"– –
Samantapaisia sanoja on myös ieur kielissä: goot _manags_  ’moni’, mys _manag_, ags _manig_, mr _mangen_  ’moni’, mksl _mŭnogŭ_  ’paljon’; yhtäläisyyksien on katsottu viittaavan hyvin vanhaan lainaukseen ieur taholta tai jopa alkusukulaisuuteen. — Mahdottomana ei liene pidettävä myöskään sitä, että ims _moni_ ja mahd. votj syrj _mi̮nda_ olisivat johd:ia pron.-vartalosta _mo- ~ mu-_, jolloin yhtäläisyys ieur sanojen kanssa on sattumaa."


----------



## Gavril

Niin, kuten sanoin, etäistä sukulaisuutta on ehdodettu mutta ei ole vielä yleisesti hyväksytty.

Esteenä sen hyväksymiselle on ainakin konsonantti _-g-_, joka löytyy kaikista kyseisistä germaanilais-/slaavilaisista sanoista mutta joista tietääkseni ei ole mitään jälkeä suomessa tai sen sukulaiskielissä.


----------



## DrWatson

Pieni lisäys/korjaus: joihinkin saamen kieliin skandinaavisten kielten sana on selvästi lainattu: luulajan- ja pohjoissaam. _máŋga_, inarins. _maŋgâ _ja koltans. _mäŋgg_. Totta toki on, ettei näillä ole tekemistä suomen _moni_-sanan kanssa.


----------

